# Shut Down



## romfty (Sep 25, 2014)

I have a toshiba laptop here in the UK and am more than happy with it.............. but it does have an annoying habit of just shutting down and rebooting, maybe once or twice a week! Have tried everything to solve it, with no luck.............. no big deal really, I have software installed that saves typed text so it is there when it reboots.......... but any ideas anyone. I thought it was because it only has a small battery life (2hrs) but it does it whilst on the mains as well?.


----------



## oldman (Sep 25, 2014)

If it is shutting down and then immediately rebooting, it may have just finished doing updates.


----------

